# "Verschwommen-Effekt"



## flokli (20. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

ich habe in Javascript und CSS Tooltips angelegt (für eine Bildergallery).
Diese wollte ich, wenn es geht mit einem "Verschwommen"-Effekt ala Windows Vista-Fenster verzieren. (Die <div>s sind mit CSS schon halbtransparent gemacht, jetzt soll der Hintergrund unscharf hindurchscheinen)
Geht der "Verschwommen"-Effekt auch ohne M$-Filter (für Firefox und Co.)?
Oder kann man in PNG Ebenen erstellen, die diesen Effekt besitzen? (Bitte nicht hauen, weiß nur dass so was in Photoshop-Format geht, hab also keine Ahnung...;-)
*//edit:*
identisch mit diesem Thread, bitte zusammenlegen...


----------

